
Show HN: A narrative style podcast about DevOps, Kubernetes and Cloud Native - eon01
Hi HN!<p>My name is Aymen, and I&#x27;m here with Kenichi. Some years ago, I launched a side project. A newsletter called DevOpsLinks, then a 2nd newsletter (Shipped), then a third one (Kaptain). These 3 newsletters are now part of a bigger project that I called FAUN (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;faun.dev). We have newsletters, a Slack team chat, and a job board, but I had a feeling that something is missing... it&#x27;s a podcast, right :)<p>Last year, I discussed the idea of creating a podcast with a member of FAUN (who is Kenichi btw), but we were not really ready. That&#x27;s why it took us some months to start working on it. A few weeks ago, we released our first episode, then the second, and so on... The upcoming episode is the 7th.<p>We made an unobtrusive launch simply because we were somehow testing the idea, but since we received positive feedback from many of the community members, we decided to talk about it in HN, share it with you, and, if possible, have your feedback. It will really help us!<p>The podcast is called The DevOps Fauncast (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;faun.dev&#x2F;podcast), and it has a narrative style, we try to focus on both people and technologies, and if you listen to it, you&#x27;ll realize that it&#x27;s different from other podcasts.<p>We published 6 episodes, and we discussed many topics like the first crisis in software engineering, agile methodologies, DevOps, the story of computing &quot;From Abacus to Containers&quot;,  the history of containerization,  Kubernetes, observability, the 4 golden signals, SLI, SLO...<p>I learned many things when working on this podcast, most importantly I realized how much time and effort a podcast can take.<p>&gt; Please listen to it. If you think you can learn interesting things from what we do, then subscribe (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;faun.dev&#x2F;podcast), and if you want to support us, you can do it by:<p>1) Spreading the word on social media
2) Sharing your feedback with us here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;eon01.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;OlwI0SbS (It takes 5 sec).<p>Hope to see you there!
======
kenichishibata
Hi I'm Kenichi Please do send us your feedback. It will greatly help us
calibrate the direction of the podcast

Thank you All

